# WI Buns Needing Homes



## KRSAS (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Guys

The Sheboygan thread gets so many hits, I thought Id give it a try. Give some of the kids a more "national" viewing! Hopefully some of the ones that we can't move will find someone to fall in love with them! You can see all of our bunnies at KRSmallAnimalSanctuary.petfinder.com



Daisy and Sunshine - 2 year old female mini lops. They do not need to stay together as they are not totally bonded, they just live together lol! They just really like friends, so they would love to go somewhere that they could be by other buns. Both are SUPER friendly, will eat out of your hands, and are definitely lops!










Acorn and Hickory (The Nuts) - 2 YOUNG (9-12 months) Harlequin males. Very cute, very affectionate. Came from a hoarding situation and have made leaps and bounds of progress! These two are professional box-condo makers!






Madison - A young female who came to us when she was found wandering the streets in Milwaukee by animal control. She is such a house rabbit and loves to follow you around and beg beg beg! I think she might be 1/2 dog  She does need some potty training work, but Im sure that would be easier in a little less group setting!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 10, 2010)

Was good to see you had a booth at Pet Expo.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2010)

Such cuties! We might have gotten some of those hoarding buns here in Madison--we have a dilute colored harli that's such a sweetie pie that came from a hoarding situation up north. I don't know why he hasn't been adopted yet, he's so sweet and adorable with big silly ears.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 11, 2010)

I so loved seeing your special needs boy in the basket. How many people would ask you about him? I was shocked to see him up high, without trying to climb out!
The little splay-legged bunner was a him, and so?

Your flemmie also made me sigh. Wish I had more time to pet all of your rescued buns.
There's a page link below with Brook-Falls Veterinary Hospital briefs, and the two K&RSAS bunnies I had only brief moments to photograph. Your booth sure looked as though numerous people were stopping by to chat. Can you summarize K&R's appearance at Pet Expo?

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/PetExpoBrookFallsVH2010.html

How did your talk go, later on in the day?? Any tentative adoptions occuring after the long, tiring day? 

:hug: & 

Best wishes for helping and finding all the homeless buns forever placement.

I hope you got a chance to educate many of the Pet Expo attendees!
BTW, those wicker arched tunnels I purchased from you? ... lil' dwarf guy here loves his!

TF


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 11, 2010)

KRSAS and tonyshuman, where was the hoarding situation? Were numbers revealed about the quantity that needed help? I am familiar with the harlequin-hoarder case.

I hope all the ones transitioning into Dane County will find decent homes, and never be placed in hoarding hands again.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 11, 2010)

It was up near Sheboygan, I think. At least we got our bunnies from the Sheboygan shelter. There were quite a few, and I know WIHRS took some, all harlequin mixes. I only know of one still needing a home. Another situation of hoarded bunnies is sure to come our way soon, as I have heard that the bunnies in another case have been released to be adopted (Adams County?).

Edit: Checked our site, and Zucchini (my buddy) is still there, http://www.giveshelter.org/sitemgr/animal?id=9045098, and so is Maize, also from the same situation. http://www.giveshelter.org/sitemgr/animal?id=9045133 We also have a lot of new bunnies in the system that I'm sure I'll be learning about.

Here is a news article about the hoarding situation in Adams Co. The animals were just released to be adopted out by Adams Co Humane Society on Jan 30. 133 rabbits!
http://www.wisconsinrapidstribune.com/article/20100130/WRT0101/1300657

Sorry to hijack the thread!!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2010)

I was wondering if/when those rabbits would be released. Not what we need in the system right now, but at least they're getting taken care of.

Tonyshuman, did you just get some Sheboygan shelter buns? They'd be too crowded to take in any from that confiscation, but they are starting to ship out a few spayed/neutered rabbits from our group of 20 that came in together (owner died).

KRSAS, is that mini rex boy still available? You should post pics of him. He was the sweetest little thing! Good to hear you were at the Pet Expo too. Rescue buns need all the advertising they can get. Love those pics, Julie!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not sure--a lot don't have pics up or descriptions yet on the website... I'll find out if they show up at the place I volunteer (one of the adoption centers) eventually!


----------



## KRSAS (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW this thread got a lot of postings really fast lol!

The BIG hoarding situation was the Adams county one... found out at the expo all but a select few were taken by HRS and distributed around the country basically. Many to different HRS in different states. Thanks to them for taking them, obviously being nationwide, they have better resources for placing that many than us little guys do!

Our booth was AWESOME! So far Walter, Toffee, and Stewart have found forever homes and we have another 3-4 apps pending who are still deciding who they would like to meet etc. We had CONSTANT traffic all day (holy cow was I tired... and those poor bunnies were drained!) Tons of people who didnt know rabbits could be house pets. We raised a good amount of money and were able to meet a lot of potential adopters.

The presentation went really well. Many of those people we chatted to throughout the day came to see "their" buns in the show and lots of kids gathered around the ring to pet the bunnies.

Naturestee-Nikolas is still available but has someone mildly interested (he came to the expo with us) so hopefully he will get a good home! I am waiting to see what our expo end result is before posting more of the kids... too many pending right now to try to guess! Sarabi actually didnt end up being sick, she just has an allergy. We put her on Yesterdays news when we got home and she has not sneezed or sniffled once! So we lucked out there and never had to put her on antibiotics!!!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2010)

That's fantastic that Sarabi just has allergies! I suppose that's not too surprising since she was in a cage full of aspen shavings. Those can get dusty.

Congrats on the pending/possible adoptions!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update Becca, and the good news about rescue buns finding forever homes. With add'l applications to check-out also.

~ In your rescue shoes, you make sure innocent heartbeats won't be euthanized.

Naturestee, you're very caring & aware. "Rescue buns need all the advertising they can get.":hug:
You devote so much to inform, educate, and advise. You help the rabbits people have given up. Your angel ways have influenced many.
Glad you got a glimpse of the Pet Expo from the photographs. I would have taken tons more if I was less busy and able to do so. Pet Expo committee recently added a photograph of a rabbit (in a litter box!) on their home page. Previous to this week, there was no rabbit face pictured. A step forward!

tonyshuman, I too have been hearing about hoarder stuff of more than 150+ rabbits, and those situations make me sick; the humans aren't able to care for the acquired large quantities ... and stockpile.

Becca, Hope you can add more bunner faces here so we learn of your efforts.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 6, 2010)

Any more of your rescues or intakes find new homes, Becca? We when are at capacity, I suggest people who inquire to contact you... I know how fast rescues can reach capacity. I think of you often.

Any bunny-adoring people from the Pet Expo crowd (with the pending apps) follow-up with adopting?


----------



## KRSAS (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey
We are always at capacity lol but luckily turnover has been keeping up with the demand for intakes and so we have been doing ok. We have had a TON of apps pan out. Many are waiting for alterations (we are working on setting up some new vet contracts bc our vet can't keep up anymore!) and we have gotten a few into their homes. Three are going home tomorrow!!! Sunshine, Daisy, and Simba are all going to forever homes... Now I just need to update the pics on here with more adoptables. If you ever want to share some booth space at an expo or hear of a good one we should be at let me know. I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 8, 2010)

Please keep us posted on expo events you do participate in. I'd love to see you again, and possibly share a space. Or at least volunteer if time allowed. Great to hear you are helping bunners who need homes.


----------

